# Flashlight Story Collection



## carrot (Dec 27, 2005)

**NEW* Flashlight Stories - Chicken Soup for the Obsessed Flashaholic's Soul*

I was looking around and I saw quite a few posts telling about times when people have really used their flashlights. I thought it'd be a good idea to collect all these stories here. (Kinda like the Surefire stories page on their site.) If people post links to other threads with stories we can have them all easily accessible. After all, everybody likes to read a good story!

My goal is to make a comprehensive list of flashlight stories on CPF -- *help me make it happen!*

Useful wiki link
*carrot's picks:* (reverse chronological order)
Light helps avert trouble
Oddest comment from a sane person about your lights?
Ever use your light to help others?
Wildest flashlight stories?
A positive security experience with my lights?!?
Flashlight prank goes off perfectly!
Who has actually used the "Tactical" aspect of their torch? *#10* *#27*
So... Can a Surefire REALLY saw through another flashlight?
Can I borrow your penlight?
Mag85 to the rescue
Blackout, Fenix L1P, and flashlight envy
Christmas Gifts III -- *#332*
You Know You've Made a Convert When...
Beware the Mighty SF M6! <-- a top pick!
Gave away an Arc AA - Saved Hundreds of $
funny Tigerlight story

* * * * *

Also see:
carrot's Arc Story Collection

Stories posted in this thread:*
#4 #11 #38*

Related threads:
LIGHTS OUT! The worst time for your light to go out?
Ever get into a pi**ing contest with your lights?
Anybody ever had dreams about/including flashlights?
Oddest comment from a sane person about your lights?
What is your earliest memory of using a flashlight?
Ever use your light to help others?
Real World Scenario
Would / do you ever lend out your flashlights?
Wildest flashlight stories?
Were you ready for the great blackout of Aug '03?
When was the last REAL need for a flashlight.
Flashlights in TV shows and movies

Stories:
Shanghai - Funny Experience
Just wanted to share my story...
Two flashlight stories
Small flashaholic moments like these...
Key chain flashlight saved my dentist's life
NiteCore D10 & SF 6P w/ M60 shine during Emergency situation!
Glad I had three lights on me the other night
Oh TK40, why did I forsake you?
Pilot's LED flashlight saves lives from sinking plane.
Inside a 7-11 this morning:
Finally! Had a need for the EDC
Had an out of the ordinary (for me) flashlight experience tonight
Power outages, bad weather, some thoughts...
A holiday in Cam...Vietnam
Aloha.......a flashlight story
Surefire 6PD Attacks... Me
225 Lumens of BUSTED!!!!
Quick story about the wife.
Photon-fest @ 37,000'
"Memorable" Desert Incident
I'm a sad man
Malkoff saves the day: Lighting up the world's longest pedestrian bridge
Thought this might be a story worth sharing..
Small town cops, gotta love em
Quark Mini 123 saved the party
HDS high CRI clicky saved us
They laughed, until.......
First Light Experience Post
My Stories
Taint no justice in this world...(Light Story)
Owned some kids last night!
My SF E1L vs. garbage disposal!!
Neighbor's baby ate my tailcap
Treasures of the Deep! A Quarky Story.
Terrorized some terrorists with my Maelstrom the other night
Conversions...I have 3 and counting, how about you?
Qmini 123 Ruined it!!!
The Day I EDC'd a Monster
Power outage in restaurant last night
Now.....THIS is why I joined CPF!!!! "LED Flashlight geeks" rejoice!
Good use for incans
M3 fends off uninvited guest late at night
In praise of fenix
Amusing story involving my Wife, The Army, and Zebralight
The Story of John the Flashaholic - with pictures
Finally spoke with someone who knows something!

 Fenix lights to the Rescue! 
 My E2DL got used in science class today!
 A L0Pse victory in the field
 My flashlight saves the day!
 Surefire to the rescue
 "My light's brighter than yours"
 E1B man Saves the Mortals!
 Murder by Alkaline *Flashlight Obituary*
 I never thought I would need a flashlight at...
 Whew, just had my first real-world flashlight scare!
 Mr. Fradette's Ray-O-Vac Cabinet (a reminiscence)
 My Start as a Flashaholic - A Story
 An enlightened to the rescue
 Funny PH50 Story
 Combat course & E1E...
 My first flashlight story
 The Flashlight Boys' Christmas is now Online
 I caused some Light-envy last night!
 Dad loves his Fenix L0D
 Mr Party Strobe
 another good story...
 Blackout in the Toronto
 Put 'Em To Use Stories
 ROP story
 Salesmen can be Funny
 Shout out to the Aeon!
 It's amazing what non-flashaholics will use for light!
 Crazy SF story
 Saved a life tonight with my light!
 Road accident - assistance with SF L1
 Indiana Jones Cereal Box Flashlight Review
 TK10 lights up the street!
 having a flashlight is so useful
 flashlights come in handy
 Diving with "The Moderator"
 The most expensive Fenix P1D - $760!
 Big Maglites Make Me Sentimental (true story)
 My Novatac helped me last night...
 My Maglite 6D story
 I got to use my EDC in an emergency last night
 Using Malkoff at midnight = LEO visit
 My flashlights story
 Not a real brand?!
 Yet another stupid story
 Cool flashlight story of the day
 My first Emergency Situation using my EDC Light
 LED flashlight experience: 2 weeks in a Costa Rica rainforest (more pics added)
 Sure Fire A2 Aviator in the Real World
 Fenix L0D-CE Q4 Saves the day!
 Quarks to the rescue!
 Using a flashlight to sight my rifle
 Fun at work
Possibly saved a life last night with two of my flashlights!
Harry Potter taught me about flashlights
Surefire L2 drew attention!
My very first Mini-Mag light
Wife and HID... a success story
"The third car is on fire!"
Always glad to help someone out with a flashlight...
Flashlight used in a survival situation, what's your story?
Girl uses Gladius strike bezel to good advantage
Making a flashaholic, the hard way
Real life stories?
A geeky dad with his flashlights embarasses his daughter!
Flashaholic husband to the rescue
Flashlight power comes to aid in power outage
P3D R100 Rebel true story
My U85 helps me save a life.
Things break at the worst possible time!
My flashlight got me stopped...
Flashlights and Hot-Headed Motorists
Your true stories
Larson's corn maze
Cool experience - Night walk in Wildlife Refuge
Funny flashlight experiences -- tell here
Anyone ever ask you, Need a flashlight?
You guys gotta check out this dream I had about flashlights last night
Went hiking tonight
Dr. tries to steal my L0P
Talking flashlights with the police today
haha...finally gone away from Maglites!
Bonehead Flashlight Stories
AAA Survives 5 years Lost in a Cave
Police wanted to fine me for riding without taillight, they really made my day!
These lights are a part of my life
Had my first flashlight-aided altercation last night!
It's good to BE PREPARED with an EDC flashlight
Flashlight Helps with Defense
Non-flashaholic friends, we all have them
Had a Blackout on Saturday !
P2D CE Lights the Hollywood Bowl
I HAVE SHAMED ALL OF CPF...SORRY ALL
 Surefire E2L Cree vs. Japanese steel & the wild...and the winner is???
New Surefire L1 lights up the Bad Guy
Lights lend a helping hand
How my light helped keep me from trouble!
Lucky I had a light!! 
Gave my L1P Away - Great Story !!
Ti PD-S Goes To Half Dome
Light helps avert trouble
BIG flashlight story
Swimming with the Kroma!
I was going to give you a nice full review...
InstaRaver: Have flashlight will travel. Lotsa Pics!
Actual nighttime flashlight use (unusual for me)
A2 story...
Found another GREAT use for my Draco!
Right place at the right time
Surefire L1 vs. John Deere **Wow**
Night Hike Story - Without lights? For awhile...
Power Outage Last Night
Sent in U2 for repair and...
Has a flashlight truly saved your hide? How? (Or Minimag saves stupid hunter, lol )
Fenix P1D-CE saved me from a cold night out in the bush!! (controversial)
A Co-worker's first reaction to LED flashlights....
Couple Fenix's = Possible lifesavers
My wife saved a life today, thanks to her Fenix LOP!
"Who brings a flashlight to class anyways?"
THANKS "CANDLEPOWER FORUMS" MEMBERS!
glowing garbage can!
A True Story - Pelican LED shines the way
Couple Fenix's = Possible lifesavers
Inova XO3 saves the day!
Hands off my torches?! -- Funny!
Flashlight Stories?
The Cyanator lights up Radio City Music Hall !
I got to use my new toy!
Why I edc an Arc-AAA P
Flashlight in church saves Christmas
i think my surefire may have saved my life
Another use for a Streamlight TL-3
So I finally got to use my Arc AAA for real
I just made my first convert!
Good for snorkeling
wait a min, let me get a light
Last weekend was a redeeming one for the flashaholic in me...
Me, my buddy's, Silvia, and my SL 4AA Luxeon. Enjoy!
my flashlights save the night
Surefire M6 finds the cat!
Surefire A2 to the rescue
Wife is a believer now...
Kids say the darnedest things...
Used my Stinger to thwart some thugs
Ghost Hunting Flashaholic
Fenix L0P-SE (almost) saved my life
Lesson learned: Always attach lights while kayaking
Budding Flashaholic Story
A flashaholic's priorities
a flashlight story in nyc
Surefire True Stories
Aloha... a flashlight story
Two years of waiting - Finally a blackout
ROP Flashlight use story
Vindicated At Last. ( A Hospital story.)
"That's not a bright light, *THIS* is a bright light..."
Interesting outing with my HDS...
Oddest use of your flashlights
Uh oh... another one bites the dust...
LOL... My Wife's Comments on Her Fenix E1
My son (Aged 7) built a hotwire...
ARC LSH-P vs. very angry pregnant python
Ever been in a black out and NOT lit up?
Another occurence to scare my relatives into getting more lights...yay!
And night becomes day!
So I tried firing a handgun while holding a light today...
Blackout tonight!
Funny conversation about UV flashlight
Oh look, the power's on in that building...
Ah, just remember my first camping flashlight story
Dr.'s office blackout
Here's what I did when the lights went out
Flashlight saves the life of ... my mailbox! 
I got my manager hooked!!!
He he he... Freshly Minted Flash-o-holics!
Finally some action for my E2D on a bad day
another EDC-saves-the-day story
Flashaholism saves Marc from ticket
Spouse Dealing with Flashaholism
Flashlights at the zoo?!?
Sad day for Lumens....
M3 at the scene of an accident
How to silence your neighbor
Blackout on Fathers Day
got caught 'naked' last week
4th of July in the heart of the ghetto
Look for the light...
Ooh! Ooh! Another flashlight story!
Surefire G2 saved me from a bad situation
Surefire C3 Clears A Path
Dont mess with people collection shopping carts
Hellfire caves and fun in the dark
New use at work for my Mag11
Wife unknowingly a flashaholic!
It finally happened... I dropped my Ti McLux onto pavvement 
Will work for Surefires
Light Salesman demo goes awry -- Pelican M6 LED
dragoman's flashaholic moment...
tankahn's ROP story
boostmiser's A2 story
Let an ER Doctor borrow my M3 tonight
ROP may have saved us...
What happens to the light once it's left the touch?
New use for A2 discovered
Good Flashlight Intentions gone bad...
Helped out my local Fire Dept...
Small town cops, gotta love em
greenLED goes to the movies...
Reason 21 why you should always carry a flashlight
Streamlight TL-3 story
Good way to start the day!
SF E2L at Knob Creek (short)
Finally converted some of my family members... (short)
Flashaholic becomes flashahol-ee?
A positive security experience with my lights?!?
Another EDC Story
Possible change to the E2L? Plus, my story about Surefire service.
Fun with keychain LEDs and RC toys
Office Blackout
Converted the most beautiful girl I have ever met to flashoholism today (sort of)
Flashlight prank goes off perfectly!
SF E1 and Arc AAA @ Disney World
Some real-world LED applications...
Walking the cat... with an A2 <-- shameless self-promotion!
SF A2 in Rio de Janeiro
The importance of a backup light...
Fog and flashlight light sabers
My E2e broke up a cat fight...
Power just went out... Woohoo!
E1L + F05 saves the day
Blackout report!
Ever helped others with your lights?
Funny Birthday Story
64 bit processing, it's GOOD! (short)
Teased with a 10 second blackout
New to this forum a little introduction story
How my Inova T3 saved my @ss last night...
"And then I pulled out my flashlight" stories
 Took my McLux PD to the Beach...
A little fun with the new neighbor
Flashlight Story: Weird people order pizza
Power outage
Power Out - Funny!
 HDS EDC to the Rescue or Reason #6 Why You Should Always Have A Light.
My first time (this one time, at band camp)
Anyone ever had trouble with the police?
Been told "Sir you can not have a light in here"?
Secret handshake
Cocaine vs ROP LE
Flashlight moment
E2D used on the street for the first time...
Masked Bandits prowling around
Who had the last laugh?
Almost got arrested this morning...
Who has actually used the "Tactical" aspect of their torch? *#10* *#27*
How can I deal with annoying people? *#13*
Basic 60 saves the day!
Unexpected flashaholic moment
Little thugs scared of light
Flashaholics' day - and always have a corded phone!
The incident that got me into flashlights...
Flashlight to the rescue!
Flashaholic at the doctor's
Blackout last night
So... Can a Surefire REALLY saw through another flashlight?
Can I borrow your penlight?
Daddy's little princess (not quite a story)
Yea! Power Outage!! Lights that work...
Never expected to find what I did with my flashlights
Is this behavior weird?
Mag85 to the rescue
Christmas Program Gone Fenix!
Blackout, Fenix L1P, and flashlight envy
Impressing the Non-Flashaholic crowd
Christmas Giveaway III *#328* *#332* *#343*
bed & breakfast & blackout
A disaster averted with the help of a good light
The life I helped save and the lights I use to do it
Flashlight saved me from a big problem!
Another flashlight convert!
When do you really, truly absolutely need a REALLY BRIGHT light?
Power failure, but I did the unthinkable
that sickening crunching sound...
The perils of a non-flashaholic using a hotwire mod
Jealous people at your flashlight?
Blackout + [email protected] + people = 
My best flashlight experience so far...
My wife needed a work flashlight...
Quick Halloween story
:-O Family Flashlight Intervention! :-O
What would you do in this situation?
What interesting experience have you had with your HDS light?
HDS EDC U60 goes to Halloween Horror Nights!
You Know You've Made a Convert When...
How did flashlights become your passion?
Blackout at work today
Lights used during 8 days without power.
Forgot my EDC when I really needed it
So I was walking my dog with my hotwired mag...
Over illumination and unnecessary exposure
Beware the Mighty SF M6!
Ever met a CPF'er?
Sea Monster sightings? - Ever wish your flashlight wasn't so bright?
Deteriorating situation in New Orleans *#27*
ARC Flashlight: True Stories
SL 1W Luxeon saves ICU patient
RayBob's Cow Tippin' Flashlite Comparison
How to torture an Arc AAA. Instructions included
Older stories:
Power outage in Saskatoon (flashlight fun)
Bright lights are fun...
Power outage at my school!
Intruder in the house!
$21 for a flashlight?!
A New Flashaholic in the Making
Flashlight stories
Mistaken for a terrorist
Flashaholic NY's Eve!
TSA, flashlight true story
Flashlights in the Sandbox!
L4 saves the day (night).
Don't take your flashlight to the club!
my edc is banned during dating
Flashlight Dinner
Have a kid who's a potential flashaholic?
L4 makes me a hero (sorta)
When did you know you were a flashaholic?
That PERFECT Flashaholic moment
Gave away an Arc AA - Saved Hundreds of $
What spurred your flashaholism?
The Flashaholic's Dream
Had a power failure tonight!
Just had a "flashaholic moment"
"Flash"light action on harbor cruise
The Gingerbread Man
My visit to Surefire
I used my flashlight for self defense last week.
A Flashaholic's Dream... Almost
Ever dream about a flashlight?
Eastern power outages (8/14 - the ONLY thread) -- the August 2003 blackout thread I've been looking for
Why are you carryiing so many flashlights?
Yet another flashaholic moment
Flashlight story
Home invaders not deterred by lights.
How many converts have you made this year?
E2 saves the day - unfortunately
Excellent Flashlight Story -- actually, a little disappointing
Flashlight saved a life
E2e in action!
Can I please borrow a flashlight?
Who has the most banged up WORKING Surefire light? -- nice pictures included
A testament to Surefire lights
SF C2 vs Washing Machine
E2e vs A2 -- see Size15's second post in the thread
Why Surefires are great!
What is your best lost a flashlight story?
Flashaholic Moment: Power Outage!
Dad has left the dark side
Funny party/flashlight story
funny Tigerlight story
Surefire in my local news
So, what got you started? -- scroll down a bit for some good stories
#$%@&* evil doorman forbids lights
E2e at Rush Concert Last Night -- really short
A Flashaholic anecdote
Flashlight Stories
Flashlight down the toilet...
I had dinner with PK last night.
Flashlight Joke <-- I like this!
Have you ever flashed your friends?
Lighten Up! Torch and light jokes, Good, Bad And Indifferent
E2 incident on the mall...
M6, Arc LS, and the outage that shut the mockers up!
Blackout/Tigerlight/ I spoil that woman
SF E2e dissipates derision
Interesting story
A bright light broke up a fight
E2 used to tick off idiot motorist
The SUREFIRE Operator who laughed
How Humiliating
You KNOW You're a Flashaholic When...
New M6 prevents accident
Surefire switch unreliable to non-flashaholics
New M6 prevents accident
Surefire switch unreliable to non-flashaholics
Flashlights and Airport Insecurity PART II
Surge stops a cop
Do people with cheap flashlights irritate you?
LED use at local theater
what is your best "I'm glad I had a Flashlight" experience ?
* * *
Disclaimer: Just because I didn't include your story in "carrot's picks" does not mean it isn't a good one... just not among my favorites. I can't favor *everything*...


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Stories*

That is a great idea, Carrot. 

I've often wondered why such a focused thread doesn't exist here. It would certainly provide good ammunition to use on our Illumination-Illiterate critics/doubters.

The stories on the Surefire website are good... but highly compressed and edited versions. They tend to leave out the kind of crucial details that make truly memorable Lessons-Learned case studies.

Over the past year I've touched upon some real-world flashlight stories from my Vietnam experience through this Christmas. I'll be glad to elaborate on a handful to help jump-start this. However, I suspect it won't take much to break-open the dam. Given the extraordinary total experience of CPF'ers from all walks of life, this has the potential to be one helluva thread. 

What say you, my fellow CPF'ers?


----------



## firefly99 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Stories*

Great idea, a suggestion how about including the lessons learnt during the recent floods, storms and disasters.


----------



## jayflash (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight Stories*

My Pelican SuperSabre's pin point beam illuminated where a 5kV rated cable faulted to ground. The local power company wasn't able to find the problem in my building's outdoor switchgear due to daytime ambient light and their lights were not bright or concentrated enough.

The cable had been carrying 7.5kV for a few years and with the Pelican I was able to locate the charred spot on the black cable. I'm only an electrician/maintenance tech but run into this regularily - most tradesmen/professionals don't carry proper lighting tools, even when it's essential to their job. Kinda like a carpenter without a saw - he can't see - he, he, haw!


----------



## carrot (Feb 1, 2006)

Bump. I just added a *lot* of stories to the list.


----------



## carrot (Feb 7, 2006)

Bump.
Added a few new ones, including this: Mag85 to the rescue

A lot of you are viewing this thread... don't be passive viewers, be active participants! Help me add more! If you come across a story thread I haven't linked to yet, please inform me.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 7, 2006)

this is a great thread you're working on, oh, Great Orange One.


----------



## carrot (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks GreenLED.

I just added over ten threads related to blackouts.

(Some of) what's new today:

Real World Scenario
Would / do you ever lend out your flashlights?
Were you ready for the great blackout of Aug '03?
When was the last REAL need for a flashlight.
Basic 60 saves the day!
Blackout last night
Blackout, Fenix L1P, and flashlight envy
Impressing the Non-Flashaholic crowd
When do you really, truly absolutely need a REALLY BRIGHT light?
Power failure, but I did the unthinkable
Jealous people at your flashlight?
My wife needed a work flashlight...
How did flashlights become your passion?
Forgot my EDC when I really needed it
Deteriorating situation in New Orleans *#27*


----------



## bwaites (Feb 7, 2006)

Carrot,

Great thread, when you add new stories, can you put the date they were added for us old fogies who can't remember which we've read?

Bill


----------



## carrot (Feb 7, 2006)

bwaites said:


> Great thread, when you add new stories, can you put the date they were added for us old fogies who can't remember which we've read?


I was thinking about that. I'll make a separate post whenever I add new stories, listing all the new ones, which would be easier to read.

Edit: Just made a list of all the ones I added today, see above post.


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2006)

I posted this in the CAFE forum back in 11-10-02:

"While paying for breakfast at a small cafe yesterday, I heard the words that are every flasholics wet dream...."Anybody got a flashlight?" Almost before the words had cleared her mouth, my Scorpion was in my hand being offerd to her! Some that were there, say that they thought they saw a whiff of smoke coming from the Scoprion's holster! They had dropped something in kitchen and it had rolled into some small, dark, damp corner.

I still don't believe it, in public, "Anybody got a flashlight?" HooBoy!!! Made MY day!! "

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14585


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's one I started a while back:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/653131


----------



## carrot (Feb 11, 2006)

Added a few stories from the Christmas Giveaway III thread.

What's new?
Christmas Giveaway III *#328* *#332* *#343*

Edit: If you've come across stories posted in a thread, please tell me about it. If you don't remember the name of the thread, but the general gist of the story (keywords please!) I can try to find it... or you can.

Edit: Added MayCooper's story (Feb 12 :: 0249EST)
Almost got arrested this morning...


----------



## carrot (Feb 13, 2006)

New story added today:
Who had the last laugh?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Carrot,

I am very pleased to see that someone here on CPF has taken the time to make a thread like this. :wow: It must have taken you a long long time to do that! Not only do you have to type, but you have to find the stories! But the stories make some of the best reading on this forum!

Cheers to you Carrot! :goodjob:


----------



## carrot (Feb 13, 2006)

Updated again.

*What's new?*
Added a section called "carrot's picks" -- the stories I think best represent the upsides to our obsession... err, hobby. Those I feel are the most entertaining and well-written get stuck up there, kinda like Craig's "trophy case."

As always, if you find a story or dig up one from years past that I don't have listed, please PM me about it.



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Hey Carrot,
> 
> I am very pleased to see that someone here on CPF has taken the time to make a thread like this. :wow: It must have taken you a long long time to do that! Not only do you have to type, but you have to find the stories! But the stories make some of the best reading on this forum!
> 
> Cheers to you Carrot! :goodjob:


Thanks PSM. It's nice to know my latest effort in procrastination  has been appreciated.

Update @ 2317EST
Corrected a link:
Were you ready for the great blackout of Aug '03?
Added new stories:
bed & breakfast & blackout
Blackout + [email protected] + people =


----------



## paulr (Feb 14, 2006)

cpfwiki.com might be a good home for this.


----------



## JimH (Feb 14, 2006)

paulr said:


> cpfwiki.com might be a good home for this.


I second that. I go to cpfwiki a lot because it's easy to find stuff there.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 14, 2006)

Cool Stuff, I like hearing these stories


----------



## Tooner (Feb 14, 2006)

Nicely done Carrot! Thank you. I agree with your top pick. Mongo Madness's "Beware the the Mighty SF M6" gets my vote as best story. Hillarious and very well written.


----------



## carrot (Feb 14, 2006)

paulr said:


> cpfwiki.com might be a good home for this.


Done.

Anyone want to volunteer to monitor this thread and update the wiki accordingly? Updating 3 different things (the original post, a new post in the thread, and the wiki) could prove... cumbersome. :sweat:


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 14, 2006)

Great job carrot! You practically live in CPF! haha.. I thought my post count was impressive for the short time I was here but yours looks more promising! 

Maybe it'd be easier if they opened up a new "Story" sub-Forum in General Lights or wherever, and with your great help n gathering so many stories, it might be easier for them to move everything there and new stories can be started there.


----------



## carrot (Feb 14, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Great job carrot! You practically live in CPF! haha.. I thought my post count was impressive for the short time I was here but yours looks more promising!


Yeah... It's practically an obsession. I wake up; check CPF. Bored in class; check CPF. During break; check CPF. I happen to do other things too, but whenever I'm at a computer (which is *a lot*) I end up checking CPF and I thought I should be a little productive and compile this list.



> Maybe it'd be easier if they opened up a new "Story" sub-Forum in General Lights or wherever, and with your great help n gathering so many stories, it might be easier for them to move everything there and new stories can be started there.


But then I'd be out of a job...  :shakehead


----------



## carrot (Feb 16, 2006)

Added two new stories today.
Masked Bandits prowling around
A disaster averted with the help of a good light


----------



## carrot (Feb 16, 2006)

Started digging around in the CPF Archive. Added more stories.

What's new? (From the General Flashlight Discussion archive, up to page 10)
what is your best "I´m glad I had a Flashlight" experience ?
LED use at local theater
Surge stops a cop
Do people with cheap flashlights irritate you?
Flashlights and Airport Insecurity PART II
Surefire switch unreliable to non-flashaholics
New M6 prevents accident
You KNOW You're a Flashaholic When...
How Humiliating
The SUREFIRE Operator who laughed

Edit:
Added more from the Cafe archive, up to page 2.

Have you ever flashed your friends?
Flashlight Joke <-- I like this!
I had dinner with PK last night.
Flashlight down the toilet...

(ignore this, this is for personal reference  http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-14224.html http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-2293.html )


----------



## carrot (Feb 16, 2006)

Added more stories.
E2D used on the street for the first time...

And more from the Cafe archives.
Lighten Up! Torch and light jokes, Good, Bad And Indifferent
Flashlight Stories
A Flashaholic anecdote
E2e at Rush Concert Last Night -- really short
#$%@&* evil doorman forbids lights
So, what got you started? -- scroll down a bit for some good stories
Surefire in my local news
funny Tigerlight story
Funny party/flashlight story
Dad has left the dark side
Flashaholic Moment: Power Outage!
What is your best lost a flashlight story?
Why Surefires are great!

I know there are more, but I'll post these now.


----------



## JimH (Feb 16, 2006)

RayBob’s Cow Tippin’ Flashlite Comparison


----------



## carrot (Feb 17, 2006)

Due to a Safari crash I lost the huge post I was typing up containing more links... luckily I was able to salvage some links.

What's new?
E2 saves the day - unfortunately
How many converts have you made this year?
Home invaders not deterred by lights.
Flashlight story
Yet another flashaholic moment
Why are you carryiing so many flashlights?
Eastern power outages (8/14 - the ONLY thread) -- the August 2003 blackout thread I've been looking for
Ever dream about a flashlight?
A Flashaholic's Dream... Almost
I used my flashlight for self defense last week.

I tried to get through page 15 of the Café archives... too tired. So I stop here. Enjoy!


----------



## greenLED (Feb 17, 2006)

This is such a great thread!
(and I imagine it's a lot of work too!)
Good job, carrot!


----------



## carrot (Feb 17, 2006)

Added a new one posted today, and some more from the Cafe archive.

What's new?
Flashlight moment

Just had a "flashaholic moment"
Had a power failure tonight!
The Flashaholic's Dream
Gave away an Arc AA - Saved Hundreds of $
That PERFECT Flashaholic moment
When did you know you were a flashaholic?
Cafe, up to page 21 in the archives.


----------



## carrot (Feb 17, 2006)

More stories! I must be on a roll!

winny kindly pointed out his story to me:
My best flashlight experience so far...

Dug around some more in the Café and turned up a few more gems:
My visit to Surefire
The Gingerbread Man
"Flash"light action on harbor cruise
What spurred your flashaholism?
L4 makes me a hero (sorta)
Have a kid who's a potential flashaholic?
Flashlight Dinner
my edc is banned during dating
Don't take your flashlight to the club!
L4 saves the day (night).
Flashlights in the Sandbox!
TSA, flashlight true story
Flashaholic NY's Eve!


----------



## iamerror (Feb 17, 2006)

I would also like to compliment you for your digging up these stories, Carrot. This collection is great, keep it up!


----------



## carrot (Feb 18, 2006)

So, what's new? More stories.

Cocaine vs ROP LE

Mistaken for a terrorist
Flashlight stories
A New Flashaholic in the Making
$21 for a flashlight?!
Intruder in the house!
My secret plan to spread flashaholism worked!


----------



## atm (Feb 18, 2006)

Great stuff, thanks Carrot!

 
_1 vote for making this sticky!_

Andrew


----------



## carrot (Feb 22, 2006)

More stories added.

What's new?
Anyone ever had trouble with the police?
Been told "Sir you can not have a light in here"?
Secret handshake

More from the archives too.
Power outage at my school!
Bright lights are fun...
Power outage in Saskatoon (flashlight fun)


----------



## carrot (Feb 23, 2006)

I sorted out the stories from the archives. Now the oldest threads are at the bottom of the list.

Added even more stories:
Excellent Flashlight Story -- actually, a little disappointing
Flashlight saved a life
E2e in action!
Can I please borrow a flashlight?
Who has the most banged up WORKING Surefire light? -- nice pictures included
A testament to Surefire lights
SF C2 vs Washing Machine
E2e vs A2 -- see Size15's second post in the thread
E2 incident on the mall...
M6, Arc LS, and the outage that shut the mockers up!
Blackout/Tigerlight/ I spoil that woman
SF E2e dissipates derision
Interesting story
A bright light broke up a fight
E2 used to tick off idiot motorist


----------



## Templar223 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd like to add my "attaboy" to Carrot for taking the time to do this. 

And a "bump" too.

John


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2006)

*My name is Coyote and I’m a flashaholic....*

My name is Coyote and I’m a flashaholic....

All my life I’ve had a weakness for flashlights. As a kid I used them for exploring basements and caves, for reading comics under the covers, for signaling friends across the street at night. I owned a couple of big heavy lantern battery lights for their brightness and a few D-cell flashlights like the old angle-headed military models. These were state of the art at the time and what I’d reach for when I knew I really needed a flashlight. 

Unfortunately, they were never very handy. They were just too big and heavy to carry around thoughout the day.

I had to have something I could keep with me all the time. I was drawn to smaller AA battery penlights and tiny key-chain lights. But they were poorly made of tin and plastic, and so dim they were almost useless. Still, I always carried one to use in a pinch.

In the 60's penlight quality began to improve when the use of aluminum and unbreakable plastics became more widespread. The new penlights made of these materials were waterproof and somewhat brighter than what I was used too. At last, a pocket flashlight that was more than a toy. It was a tool!

Unfortunately, they weren’t bright enough and were too big to fit comfortably in my pocket. I tried wearing them in pouches on my belt, but this didn’t work that well either. More often than not the flashlight I wanted to carry all the time ended up in the glove-box or kitchen drawer. I began to think I might as well go back the a big, clunky D-cell. 

But I couldn’t give up on my quest for the perfect pocket light. Over the next twenty years I purchased dozens of flashlights, as better, brighter and smaller models became available. Some were almost small enough to carry in my pocket all day everyday. Still, there were problems. The increased brightness meant decreased battery run times and shorter bulb life, which meant in addition to the flashlight, I now had to carry spare batteries and spare bulbs.

A few years ago everything changed. Colored LED flashlights arrived with the promise of extended battery life and bulbs that would never burn out. I paid a few dollars for a tiny Chinese-made squeeze version. To use it, all I had to do was squeeze the plastic body and the teeny little red LED would light up. 

Perfect! Well, not really. My fingers got tired of squeezing. I tried biting on it but my jaw quickly tired too. Besides, the LED was so dull that I could only use it for reading if I held it directly over each individual word. The red light caused all colors to look the same – a real problem when trying to read road or topographical maps. I loved the concept of this tiny, efficient light, but it left me less than satisfied.

Then, not long after the colored LED was released, a company came out with a 3 inch long aluminum tube model that used a single AA battery and had a white LED. They claimed it would run for 40 hours on a single battery! It wasn’t cheap at $25, but I happily shelled out the cash.

This was a paradigm shift. Finally, a bright white light I could carry in my pocket. I loved it. But it had its problems. The battery did last 40 hours, but the light didn’t remain bright the entire time. Gradually it would grow dimmer and dimmer so that as it neared the end of its life the light was visible only if you aimed it at your eye. And it wasn’t all that white either. More of an sickly blue-purple. Yes, it was brighter than the old red squeeze job, but not as bright as a full-size filament-bulb flashlight. Although it was reasonably well made, the black paint finish quickly wore off.

Just a few months later the same company brought out yet another version. For a few dollars more, they promised it would be twice as bright. So I ordered one. It was brighter, but the battery run time was a quarter of the original version. It had a green anodized finish, which was very nice until it too wore off.

I had too much invested now to give up my search, so I typed “LED flashlights” into google and discovered CandlePower Forums (CPF), a place where flashlight freaks can share stories and reviews. Finally, I had hope. It wasn’t long before I heard of an exciting new company making a two different lights. A super bright LED with a lithium battery that sold for $100 and a less expensive AAA model similar to, but brighter than, the green anodized model I had recently acquired. I couldn’t see how anyone could spend $100 for a flashlight. 

So I ordered the cheaper AAA. The boutique company making them consisted of an owner/designer and a few part time employees. Production depended on getting the necessary internal parts and having the bodies machined to custom specs. Delivery was sporadic. I waited almost a year to get to that AAA. But it was worth it. Smaller than “greenie”, a little bit brighter LED, a harder Type 3 anodized finish and superb workmanship. I started thinking, if this light was that good, what was the expensive one like? 

So I ordered one. Wow!!! It was ten times as bright! No wonder it cost so much. It was worth it. It would run in a single hi-tech battery for almost 3 hours and I never had to worry about the “bulb” burning out. It wasn’t perfect, mind you: it still had a bluish beam and it still wasn’t as bright as my Xenon filament flashlights. 

Soon I heard other CPF’ers talking about a new LED emitter design that had just come out. Some of them who understood electronics ran tests. A couple of truly dedicated folks even modified existing flashlights to use the new LEDs. These “mods” proved that the latest LEDs were whiter and brighter than any previous versions. A short time later the boutique manufacturer came out with an improved version of my $100 light, using the newest LEDs. Of course, more expensive components cost more and that has to be passed on. Hey, $150 isn’t all that much for a great flashlight. 

So I ordered one. It was worth the price. Much whiter and brighter. I was happy at last.

Then they discovered that putting different lenses in front of the LED would create a bright center spot. Everyone knows how important the center spot is. It wasn’t much more expensive than my last purchase. 

So I order one. It was worth it. It was my brightest light yet.

By this time I was online daily, learning about all the many other high tech concepts being discovered. I became a full pledged CPFer. While there were thousands of members world-wide, only a couple hundred are like me and into everyday carry (EDC) LEDs. I soon found myself reading only the “Custom and Modified” postings. I spent days researching the technology and learning the lexicon of “modders.” 

I started talking to friends and family about how each and every LED is graded for color, brightness and efficiency. I memorized LED bin codes and expounded about the run times of different “sandwiches,” which are handmade electronic circuit boards epoxied together with an LED on top. Those close to me began to worry that I was becoming too consumed. 

But it wasn’t a problem. I found other people I could relate to, people just like myself. I was even able to get a couple of close buddies into EDC flashlights too. We email each other. We meet now and then in dark rooms so we can compare our lights. This has led me into even smaller, brighter custom-made models. These are produced in very limited editions by lone designer/makers, often built in a garage or on their kitchen table. All are so small and so cute, yet very powerful and brighter than most filament flashlights. 

Soon I began modifying the lights myself. I bought the necessary tools and numerous sandwiches, which modders call “sammiches.” I purchased lots of different “cans,” empty flashlight shells I could fill myself. I even changed my home-page to CPF. I bought a special case to carry all my flashlights, so I can show them off. It was all in fun.

So I kept ordering. But somehow I had to pay for all this, which led me to dealing. I had to start selling flashlights to support my habit. Friends were nice enough to buy one or two, just to help out. After a while though, even those who loved me pleaded with me to stop or at least slow down. They said I was breaking up my family and I wouldn’t even be able to hold down a job. I personally don’t think I’m that bad off. I’m not hurting anyone. All I want is to be able to upgrade to the newest, brightest, smallest model available now and then. Is that so bad? 

But I guess this is where I started – My name is Coyote and I’m a flashaholic...


----------



## carrot (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks to iamerror, I have two more stories to add to the collection today.
HDS EDC U60 goes to Halloween Horror Nights!
What is your earliest memory of using a flashlight?


----------



## carrot (Feb 27, 2006)

Two more threads today. If you've been monitoring new threads you've probably seen these.
Ever get into a pi**ing contest with your lights?
My first time (this one time, at band camp)
 HDS EDC to the Rescue or Reason #6 Why You Should Always Have A Light.


----------



## carrot (Feb 28, 2006)

iamerror pointed out a few more that I missed, and I found a few more, so here's a nicely-sized update.
Power outage
Power Out - Funny!
Flashaholics' day - and always have a corded phone!
Christmas Program Gone Fenix!
:-O Family Flashlight Intervention! :-O
Ever met a CPF'er?
SL 1W Luxeon saves ICU patient


----------



## carrot (Mar 8, 2006)

New threads...
How my Inova T3 saved my @ss last night...
"And then I pulled out my flashlight" stories
 Took my McLux PD to the Beach...
A little fun with the new neighbor
Flashlight Story: Weird people order pizza


----------



## JimH (Mar 13, 2006)

Added "Funny Birthday Story" by MacGyver to CPF Wiki.


----------



## carrot (Mar 23, 2006)

It's been awhile since I last updated... so here we go:
New stories!
Blackout report!
Ever helped others with your lights?
Funny Birthday Story
64 bit processing, it's GOOD!
Teased with a 10 second blackout
New to this forum a little introduction story


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 24, 2006)

deleted


----------



## carrot (Apr 4, 2006)

Holy pink unicorns, Batman! I've collected an absurd amount of stories that the index post is simply HUGE. Well, anyway, new stories since last bump/update. Please PM me if I missed any.

SF E1 and Arc AAA @ Disney World
Some real-world LED applications...
Walking the cat... with an A2 <-- shameless self-promotion!
SF A2 in Rio de Janeiro
The importance of a backup light...
Fog and flashlight light sabers
My E2e broke up a cat fight...
Power just went out... Woohoo!
E1L + F05 saves the day


----------



## carrot (Apr 11, 2006)

New stories!

LIGHTS OUT! The worst time for your light to go out?

SF E2L at Knob Creek (short)
Finally converted some of my family members... (short)
Flashaholic becomes flashahol-ee?
A positive security experience with my lights?!?
Another EDC Story
Possible change to the E2L? Plus, my story about Surefire service.
Fun with keychain LEDs and RC toys
Office Blackout
Converted the most beautiful girl I have ever met to flashoholism today (sort of)
Religious Flashlight Experience.
Flashlight prank goes off perfectly!


----------



## carrot (May 6, 2006)

Trying to work on my term paper... couldn't. New stories added since last update:

New use for A2 discovered
Good Flashlight Intentions gone bad...
Helped out my local Fire Dept...
Small town cops, gotta love em
greenLED goes to the movies...
Reason 21 why you should always carry a flashlight
Streamlight TL-3 story
Good way to start the day!

Again, if anyone's seen a story I've missed please PM it to me.


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been taking a bit of a siesta from updating my story collection because I've had a lot of things to take care of in the past few weeks. Anyway, plenty of new stories since my last update:

Wife unknowingly a flashaholic!
It finally happened... I dropped my Ti McLux onto pavvement 
Will work for Surefires
Light Salesman demo goes awry -- Pelican M6 LED
dragoman's flashaholic moment...
tankahn's ROP story
boostmiser's A2 story
Let an ER Doctor borrow my M3 tonight
ROP may have saved us...
What happens to the light once it's left the touch?


----------



## JimH (Jul 23, 2006)

carrot,

Here's another good one for the collection


----------



## carrot (Oct 19, 2006)

LOTS of new stories! I haven't updated in a long time, so here's a treat for October!

Aloha... a flashlight story
Two years of waiting - Finally a blackout
ROP Flashlight use story
Vindicated At Last. ( A Hospital story.)
"That's not a bright light, *THIS* is a bright light..."
Interesting outing with my HDS...
Oddest use of your flashlights
Uh oh... another one bites the dust...
LOL... My Wife's Comments on Her Fenix E1
My son (Aged 7) built a hotwire...
ARC LSH-P vs. very angry pregnant python
Ever been in a black out and NOT lit up?
Another occurence to scare my relatives into getting more lights...yay!
And night becomes day!
So I tried firing a handgun while holding a light today...

Blackout tonight!
Funny conversation about UV flashlight
Oh look, the power's on in that building...
Ah, just remember my first camping flashlight story
Dr.'s office blackout
Here's what I did when the lights went out
Flashlight saves the life of ... my mailbox! 
I got my manager hooked!!!
He he he... Freshly Minted Flash-o-holics!
Finally some action for my E2D on a bad day
another EDC-saves-the-day story
Flashaholism saves Marc from ticket
Spouse Dealing with Flashaholism
Flashlights at the zoo?!?
Sad day for Lumens....
M3 at the scene of an accident
How to silence your neighbor
Blackout on Fathers Day
got caught 'naked' last week
4th of July in the heart of the ghetto
Look for the light...
Ooh! Ooh! Another flashlight story!
Surefire G2 saved me from a bad situation
Surefire C3 Clears A Path
Dont mess with people collection shopping carts
Hellfire caves and fun in the dark
New use at work for my Mag11


----------



## carrot (Apr 3, 2007)

34 new stories...

My wife saved a life today, thanks to her Fenix LOP!
"Who brings a flashlight to class anyways?"
THANKS "CANDLEPOWER FORUMS" MEMBERS!
glowing garbage can!
A True Story - Pelican LED shines the way
Couple Fenix's = Possible lifesavers
Inova XO3 saves the day!
Hands off my torches?! -- Funny!
Flashlight Stories?
The Cyanator lights up Radio City Music Hall !
I goit to use my new toy!
Why I edc an Arc-AAA P
Flashlight in church saves Christmas
i think my surefire may have saved my life
Another use for a Streamlight TL-3
So I finally got to use my Arc AAA for real
I just made my first convert!
Good for snorkeling
wait a min, let me get a light
Last weekend was a redeeming one for the flashaholic in me...
Me, my buddy's, Silvia, and my SL 4AA Luxeon. Enjoy!
my flashlights save the night
Surefire M6 finds the cat!
Surefire A2 to the rescue
Wife is a believer now...
Kids say the darnedest things...
Used my Stinger to thwart some thugs
Ghost Hunting Flashaholic
Fenix L0P-SE (almost) saved my life 
Lesson learned: Always attach lights while kayaking
Budding Flashaholic Story
A flashaholic's priorities
a flashlight story in nyc
Surefire True Stories

As a side note, I need a way to weed out the "bad" and find what are the most interesting stories here... May request nominations for "best" stories in the future.


----------



## sims2k (Apr 4, 2007)

Excellent stories about flashlights. But it took me many, many hours to read through all of them. Thanks...


----------



## brightnorm (Jun 28, 2007)

Carrot,

Please keep adding if your scheduie permits. These are fascinating!

Brightnorm


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Jun 28, 2007)

Great idea carrot. Keep the stories coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## carrot (Jun 28, 2007)

Sure thing, brightnorm! I have been pretty bad about updating this regularly, but I've been saving all the stories I've come across. Some time I'd like to aggregate all the stories and put it in some Digg-like system where people could vote on whether they liked or disliked the story so that the "best" stories would find their way to the top of the list. Don't foresee that happening soon, though.

Light helps avert trouble
BIG flashlight story
Swimming with the Kroma!
I was going to give you a nice full review...
InstaRaver: Have flashlight will travel. Lotsa Pics!
Actual nighttime flashlight use (unusual for me)
A2 story...
Found another GREAT use for my Draco!
Right place at the right time
Surefire L1 vs. John Deere **Wow**
Night Hike Story - Without lights? For awhile...
Power Outage Last Night
Sent in U2 for repair and...
Has a flashlight truly saved your hide? How? (Or Minimag saves stupid hunter, lol )
Fenix P1D-CE saved me from a cold night out in the bush!! (controversial)
A Co-worker's first reaction to LED flashlights....
Couple Fenix's = Possible lifesavers


----------



## Pistolero (Jul 3, 2007)

Carrot, this is an AWESOME thread.
Thanks for putting it together and thanks to all the submitters.


----------



## carrot (Oct 11, 2007)

New flashlight stories since last update. As I am not on the forums nearly as much as I used to, I especially appreciate when people let me know of various stories being posted on CPF. From now on, when I am PM'd the link to a story I will acknowledge the sender in the next "new stories" post.

Bonehead Flashlight Stories
AAA Survives 5 years Lost in a Cave
Police wanted to fine me for riding without taillight, they really made my day!
These lights are a part of my life
Had my first flashlight-aided altercation last night!
It's good to BE PREPARED with an EDC flashlight
Flashlight Helps with Defense
Non-flashaholic friends, we all have them
Had a Blackout on Saturday !
P2D CE Lights the Hollywood Bowl
I HAVE SHAMED ALL OF CPF...SORRY ALL
 Surefire E2L Cree vs. Japanese steel & the wild...and the winner is???
New Surefire L1 lights up the Bad Guy
Lights lend a helping hand
How my light helped keep me from trouble!
Lucky I had a light!! 
Gave my L1P Away - Great Story !!
Ti PD-S Goes To Half Dome


----------



## carrot (Jul 4, 2008)

First update in nearly a year. As always, I appreciate when people let me know of stories on the board as I can miss things. Special thanks to Fusion_m8, Tachikoma, and parnass.

Possibly saved a life last night with two of my flashlights!
Harry Potter taught me about flashlights
Surefire L2 drew attention!
My very first Mini-Mag light
Wife and HID... a success story
"The third car is on fire!"
Always glad to help someone out with a flashlight...
Flashlight used in a survival situation, what's your story?
Girl uses Gladius strike bezel to good advantage
Making a flashaholic, the hard way
Real life stories?
A geeky dad with his flashlights embarasses his daughter!
Flashaholic husband to the rescue
Flashlight power comes to aid in power outage
P3D R100 Rebel true story
My U85 helps me save a life.
Things break at the worst possible time!
My flashlight got me stopped...
Flashlights and Hot-Headed Motorists
Your true stories
Larson's corn maze
Cool experience - Night walk in Wildlife Refuge
Funny flashlight experiences -- tell here
Anyone ever ask you, Need a flashlight?
You guys gotta check out this dream I had about flashlights last night
Went hiking tonight
Dr. tries to steal my L0P
Talking flashlights with the police today
haha...finally gone away from Maglites!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jul 4, 2008)

THANK YOU, CARROT! I love stories and feared you'd abandoned your collecting.


----------



## carrot (Jul 4, 2008)

No, thank YOU for reading!

I haven't been on CPF as much lately but I think that will change and I had tons of stories saved up just waiting for the next update.


----------



## parnass (Jul 4, 2008)

Flashlight Stories are great. It's refreshing and inspiring to learn how others have used their lights. 

Thanks again for your efforts Carrot. :thumbsup:


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 22, 2008)

BRAVO!! MORE MORE!!! i stayed up a whole night just reading and telling the stories collected to my wife (who after a while just told me, "yeah yeah, i got it okay? flashlights are good!"), more required and if i come across any flashlight stories, will PM the links to Carrot  or simply post them here


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 22, 2008)

One of the most enjoyable threads on CPF.... I'm surprised as Hell it's only 3 pages long.

*EDIT ~*

Not sure if the following story thread was added to carrot's fist post. So here's the link to it....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/207346


----------



## Lee1959 (Oct 6, 2008)

4 yo flashaholic

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209138


----------



## kuprith (Oct 6, 2008)

nice post guys. those are great


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 29, 2008)

here's one

Have to laugh when i read these stories about non-flashaholics who think that showerhead LED lights are the bee's knees when it comes to lighting solutions.

Was out fishing at the beach one night and my friend pops by with a POS 3 x AAA in a carrier, 12-LED showerhead light that he picked up at a 'pasar malam' (that is malay for a street market where people set up temporary stalls) and he was shining his light down the beach, at the trees, and so on.

Back then i was in the early days of flashaholicism and only had an Ultrafire C3 in 2 x AA mode running on 1.5v energizers with a P4 led. He thought it was some cheap AA clone of a popular brand and went on to mock my light (he thought it was an incan). I told him that it was an LED and he went "yeah? how many LEDs does your light have?"

"one" i told him

*scoff scoff mock mock* "no way ONE led is going to beat mine, i have 12"

*BEAM HIM*

" #($^(#%()!)(#@*!~!!! wtf was that ?!?!"

"That? oh, that was just one LED, no big deal"


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 2, 2008)

some co-workers were giving me grief about my flashlights that i EDC. blah, blah, blah scared of the dark etc etc.

So anyway, after work, we go to the subway (well, actually it is above ground for quite a bit) but we had to cut through a local mall. The side passage to the subway was like under construction, and was PITCH BLACK due to the lights failing.

As i was walking through, i nonchlantly pulled out my Romisen RC-C3 and lit my way to the entrance 

Comments likeL #(*$&(#*%& what the heck is that

to nice,where can i get one?


----------



## Stress_Test (Dec 6, 2008)

Let's have some more stories! To me, the stories were one of the most enjoyable things when I first found CPF.

I don't have any really good ones, but here's one you might say falls under the category of those times that would have been great flashlight moments IF ONLY the power had failed!

Last February at work, we had a tornado drill. Everyone in the building had to go down to the basement area for the duration of the drill (about an hour! No idea why so long). 

The basement of the building was a rabbit's warren of narrow hallways and small offices, all with a low ceiling. Man, it would've been a prime flashaholic moment if the lights had gone out down there! 

It was early in my addiction phase, so all I was packing was a MiniMag LED and a no-name 3AAA 5mm led. I spent most of the time stalking the hallways and familiarizing myself with the place, seeing as how I'd never been down there before. I always feel it's good to know your way around _before_ the SHTF.
-------------

The other story that comes to mind at the moment is a "vintage" story from back in 1999. I was in my first semester of college, living in a high rise dorm building on the 7th floor (which was really the 8th or 9th floor depending on how you counted, because there was a ground floor and a mezzanine, then the floor numbers started above that. It was pretty high up either way for a dorm!)

It was about mid-morning when the power went out. No big deal, because the rooms were on the perimeter of the building, with stairs, bathrooms, and common rooms in the center. BUT, there wasn't any emergency lighting. I had a class to go to anyway, so I grabbed my stuff along with a 3D Mag that I had packed when I left home. 

The hallway was dim but there was light coming in from the rooms where some of the residents had their doors open. I clicked on the Mag as I walked. One group of kids in a room were goofing around and went "aahh!" or something and acted scared when I went by their door. I laughed and waved the light around at them and went on. 

I had brought the light more as amusement than out of necessity, but when I opened the doors to the stairs, I was suddenly VERY glad that I had a light. The (interior) stairs had NO emergency lighting! Or if there was any, it wasn't working. As some of you know or can guess, picking your way down 9 floors worth of stairs in total darkness wouldn't be fun! This was the only way out of the building too; no outdoor fire escape or anything, and the elevators obviously weren't an option.

Can you imagine what a disaster it would've been to have had a fire and a resulting power failure? A whole dorm full of kids trying to evacuate in a panic down a totally dark stairway! 

Anyway, I met students on the way who joined up with me, and ended up escorting a group of about 10 people down the stairs to the ground floor. 

And we made it to class on time! :laughing:


I know the incan 3D Mag is old-tech in view of the jaded souls of CPF () but it ruled on that day. Remember this was 1999 and I don't even remember being aware of any LED lights at that time. And the Mag was certainly better than what anybody else had, which was _*nothing at all!*_ Not even cell phones at that time!!

hahah!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 7, 2008)

Stress_Test said:


> Let's have some more stories! To me, the stories were one of the most enjoyable things when I first found CPF.


Yes, more stories please! Stories of our uses of our lights are my absolute favorite part of CPF.

I like your dorm outage story, Stress_Test. Always feels good to be prepared and on hand to help others.


----------



## divine (Dec 7, 2008)

About a year or so ago at work, me and a newish guy were going to check on existing conditions at an apartment building. People I work with know I get into flashlights, but not him. He was telling everyone about how great his LED flashlight (it was like a 13 led flashlight that it looked like he picked out of a bargain bin)... I didn't say anything. I was taking my L2D Q5 and an Inova X0 (30 lumen) as a spare. We got into the crawl space of this place, which was all concrete, actually broken concrete all over the ground, no lights, it was completely black if there was no flashlight. He'd pull out his light and it looked like it shot out 5 feet infront of him and died. Mine was going all the way to the outside wall of the building.  I let him borrow my X0 by the end.


----------



## divine (Dec 7, 2008)

So, I ended up giving my manager at work my L2D Q5, because he mentioned that he needed a light.

He was getting his roof replaced, and he got home from work and the guys were working on his roof and using some cheap flashlights. He has a two story house, and he shined his light from the ground and claimed it was brighter than theirs were. :laughing: He let them borrow the L2D to finish up, and he said one of them pointed it at their eyes and turned it on! lol

I think they asked him where to get it, cause within the next week he told me. "You didn't tell me that was a $60 light!" I told him about the fenixstore (at the time) discount code and that it was more like a 50 dollar light. :ironic:


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok guys here is an old one I never got around to posting.

One weekend I was out with my work in the Mojave, we were conducting a launch of one of our 24ft. tall liquid fuel rockets. The night before the test we get the rocket prepared and on the rail, then we usually raise the rail and get some photos.The problem was somebody forgot the work lights. I tell my boss That I might have enough flashlights to light up the rocket, so I start passing out lights to several of my co-workers (these are generally the people ragging on me for having so many lights). If I remember correctly I had the following: Malkoff M60 in a 6P, Malkoff in a 3D mag, SF E1B, SF G2L, and of course my M6. Well my lights along w/ the handful of M*glites my co-workers had was enough to illuminate the rocket for photos. It was very nice to know that *All* of my flashlights got put to good use.


----------



## sims2k (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice thread indeed. Any good story about flashlights is always good to read at any time....


----------



## carrot (Dec 8, 2008)

You guys are trying to bully me into updating this thread! :sigh:

Yes, I have been keeping note of stories being posted here... and I have about 20 of them for my next update, hopefully soon.


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2008)

There was once a CPF member named Carrot, back before he stopped coming here. He made this amazing thread that was a collection of stories...


----------



## m16a (Dec 8, 2008)

divine said:


> There was once a CPF member named Carrot, back before he stopped coming here. He made this amazing thread that was a collection of stories...



...But then he got oh so lazy and decided to stop..


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2008)

m16a said:


> ...But then he got oh so lazy and decided to stop..


----------



## m16a (Dec 8, 2008)

divine said:


>



Twas only a little joke


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 8, 2008)

carrot said:


> You guys are trying to bully me into updating this thread! :sigh:


 
I'm trying to bully you into putting the tiny pic of the crossed out single sheep back into your sig line. Is it working?


----------



## Burgess (Dec 8, 2008)

I also enjoy reading these stories. :thumbsup:


People actually USING their flashlights !






What an interesting, amazing concept, eh ?


_


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's one more:

My buddy and I decided that we had been spending too much time and money in bars drinking and decided that last Friday (6th Feb 2009) we would go night fishing instead of hitting the bars.

Well, we managed to book some space on a kelong (pronounced 'kay-long') which was in actuality a floating fish farm. It's got a few key anchor points and then the rest of it is just planks secured to barrels and the whole thing just sits out in the sea and they rear fish for commercial sale. 

I'll put up the few pictures i have when i get back from work later.

So we went down to the beach at about 10 pm on a Friday night (my buddy brought his girlfriend along) and the tiny boat picked us up and ferried us out. I was playing with my lights while at the beach (Aurora WF-600 elicited a "WOW, that thing #*(%@(* shines far!!" (and it does too), my Jet I Mk II which also got some nice responses. 

THEN the non-flashaholics cut in with, what the heck you need lights for??? the kelong WILL be lit.

Well, when we got there, it WAS lit, by dim incan bulbs and a few fluorescent tubes strung here and there. The part where we were fishing was at one corner and we had to navigate in between the keep nets where they reared the fish (note, the planks in between the keep nets are about a foot wide, slippery cos of sea water and not always securely nailed down. Add to that was the fact that it wasnt lit well and suddenly Mr. Crazy-to-bring-flashlights was Mr Popular.

The lights prevented my friend's girlfriend from taking a wrong step off the kelong into a keep net (hahahahahaha) and him from stepping on a protruding nail and after that, they wanted to get some lights for themselves. Lucky i had a few DX fauxtons and handed those out cos i did not want to lend them any of my lights, one drop and to Davey Jones locker my lights would go.

Lesson learned: charge your cells before a trip out, my Jet I Mk II died 1/2 way through the night but i had a LD01 with me so that was fine. I wasnt going to use an Aurora WF-600 (even if on low mode) to tie rigs etc.

2nd lesson learned: DO NOT shine a thrower at strange boats, i inadvertently attracted the Coast Guard and got yelled at but not prosecuted (maybe they were just jealous cos my aurora was outshining their handheld flashlights but definitely NOT their spotlight, DAMN those buggers are bright when flashed directly at you.)

Great opp to use my lights, just ordered a Jet I Pro IBS v2.0 to replace my Jet I Mk II as being able to program my lights will give me much more flexibility and save on cell life too.

cheers from Singapore.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice story, hyperloop !

Thanks for sharing it with us.

:thumbsup:



Best of Luck (and health) to you and your loved ones in 2009.

_


----------



## divine (Feb 10, 2009)

Bring your lanyards when you go on a boat! Your wrist is a lot less likely to fall in the water.


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 11, 2009)

divine said:


> Bring your lanyards when you go on a boat! Your wrist is a lot less likely to fall in the water.


 
Definitely!! The Jet I Mk II was on a leather cord around my neck, then replaced with the LD01 off my keys when the cell died. 

The Aurora WF-600 does not have any points to attach a lanyard so it was stuffed into a velcro-ed down side pocket on my bermudas. Then jury rigged a strap for it using some cable ties and cord that i had lying in m tackle box.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 11, 2009)

divine said:


> Your wrist is a lot less likely to fall in the water.


----------



## Mymnbywhene (Apr 10, 2009)

*it's not jokes*

why I can not quote?

_________________
So what is a molested car? 
Audi A8


----------



## Tomcat! (Apr 10, 2009)

Earlier this year, during a dark winter night, a friend and I were going to the pub to watch a football match, as we regularly do. He lives close by so he normally calls at my house and then we head off. For ages he's been making fun of my flashaholism, the amount I've spent and the power of some of my lights. 'Why on earth do you need so many torches?' (I got even more ribbing when I recently mentioned that I normally have three lights on me whenever I'm out.) So, this particular evening he showed up as expected and while I locked my front door he went slightly ahead up the path. I was using my usual P1DCE Q5 on low and was turned away from him, when I suddenly heard a scraping of shoes on paving, and a loud curse. "Son of a b***, mother***" and a few other close relatives might have been mentioned too! I turned quickly and the beam caught him standing 15 feet away, just ahead of a large slimy splodge of dog poo with a heel sized gap in the middle and a long skid mark. I couldn't help but laugh loudly.
"So _now_ do you want to know why I always have torches with me?" I called out.
Despite the furious look he gave me, I felt it was my sworn CPF duty to grin as smugly as possible at the misfortune of the unprepared.
:devil:


----------



## Burgess (Apr 10, 2009)

:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:

:eeew:

_


----------



## aussiebob (Apr 11, 2009)

Hehe, good story Tomcat!


----------



## Tomcat! (Apr 11, 2009)

aussiebob said:


> Hehe, good story Tomcat!




Nothing drives home a useful lesson more succinctly than a big ol' poo!

My mate now carries a stock MiniMag. Well, it's a start. :candle:


----------



## Witnessonly (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all,

Long time lurker, infrequent poster, but a big thank you for the informative and entertaining forum guys...

So, to why I'm here...

Well like many others I have a little collection of flashlights, mainly used for basic domestic navigation with the odd 'field trip', but really, nothing a $10 torch couldn't solve TBH (but don't tell the missus ) But tonight!! well....

I live in a high rise apartment in a quite block say 50m up, and while on the phone to a friend I noticed a bit of noise coming from the street., so I stuck my head out of the window to check it out. Down in the street was a guy proceeding to tear a car apart with his bare hands, number plates, wipers, whatever he could rip off he was having a go at.

Now earlier that day a package had come from DX with my new x2000 zoomy light in it, I'd loaded up a battery and shone it around the appartment a little but that was about it The square projection hadn't got me with its shape, but the output, well that was another thing... Jeepers the hot spot was way bright, not as pretty, but much more 'penetration' than my more favored M20 Olight. But I digress...

So theres this guy in the street 60-70m away doing damage, well I reach into my pocket and there was the X2000, Hmmmm I wonder.. I hit the clicky, and this 4m patch of sunlight just lands around him, it was like something out of 'Close Incounters of the Third Kind'! 
He looks up (helpful for ID) and after assesing his options decides to cease and desist and bug out of there, I was able to follow him with 'the beam' until he had entered a nearby appt. block. 20 secs later a neigbour comes out to see what was going on, then another and another...

I went down stairs to see if I could be of assistance. As it turns out this guy had damaged about 15 cars, and from the looks of it cut himself pretty badly in the process (theres a fair bit of blood around). 

Well the cops were called and the long and short of it was, with my description, and the fact that it's a secure E-Key entry buiding with CCD cameras this guy is very unlikely to get away with it (yeah for team 'citizen').

Surfice to say, what, with tracking down all the lost rego plates, assesing damage to vehicals and helping the 'under lumened' cops (3d [email protected] with half a charge in each) my new fashlight got quite the baptisium on its first day out! 
And I got quite a bit of quedos from both the 'LEOs' and the neighbours for being able to stop him from doing any more damage with just a torch! 

And yes, I also got a chance to point 2 or 3 curious folk this way as well ...

Anyway, I just had to share...

Thanks once again for the informative forum, and because of this place, around here I'm now the 'Torch Guy' 

Regards,

WO


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 11, 2009)

Good story, Witnessonly! I think that's the kind of situation many of us secretly hope for. It's a great feeling when a specialized light proves just right for something important, justifies it all.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 27, 2009)

*A Good Laugh at a Silly Moment.*

This happened a few weeks ago. Wasn't sure if I should post it, but what the heck.

Sometimes an expensive light can let you down...

I work as a Security Guard. I had made arrangements with a co-worker to work a double-shift. Normally something I don't do, since I sometimes get stuck working a double while waiting in the parking lot for my relief to arrive, so I can head home. But I agreed since it would mean getting a 3-day weekend at the end of the double.

First shift went fine. No problems, nothing out of the ordinary, nice & boring. (In this industry, that's a good thing). Left the client's site just before Midnight, to get something to eat. (The nearby 24-hour Deli is actually quite good). Turned the patrol vehicle off for the first time that night, while I went inside the Deli. (Not an unusual thing to do. Sometimes the vehicle is left running for 24 hours at a time. Only being turned off while refueling it).

I come back outside, and she won't start. After a couple of attempts, I had to call the Security Supervisor on-duty at the client's site. Which is extremely embarassing since he works for a different company than I do, but I have to follow his orders as if he was _my _supervisor. (Tough to explain, but there are 3 different security groups assigned to the client's site). Thankfully, the guy isn't a jerk; and usually leaves me alone most of the time since he knows I don't screw around on the job. I tell him the situation, and he tells me to hold tight. He'll send one of his guards over to give me a jumpstart.

The young Security Officer arrived, and was able to park his patrol vehicle directly in front of mine. (I'm so glad I took the time to park _my _patrol vehicle before going inside the Deli). But unlike most of the other officers he works with, he doesn't have a flashlight. The one in my patrol vehicle is an El Cheapo that seems designed to float on water, rather than provide anything remotely approaching decent output. It would have made a stock Surefire E1E look like an M6 with the HOLA installed.

So I pull out my main light that I was carrying just that day, a *Night-Ops Gladius. *(80 lumens Max output). Battery-drain always an issue. I knew the cells weren't fully charged, but was still surprised as to how low the cells were; even after going to a lower output. I light up the inside of the engine compartment, and I instantly get the two fast blinks indicating low battery life... And damn if those blinks aren't annoying as Hell, because the light keeps on blinking. On and on and on and....

What was under the hood was covered in a thick layer of grey dust. And the last guy who worked on the lemon of a patrol vehicle installed the battery ***-backwards. (That, or the vehicle was designed that way). The dust meant that the security officer who came out to help, attached the jumper cables to the wrong terminals; more than once. I held the light steady while he kept on trying. One time, getting quite a bad shock to his hand as the sparks flew; and the plastic handles on the jumper cables literally melted in front of us.

At some point, I pulled out my *Fenix L0D Rebel 80*, and used that light instead. I ended up lighting the car battery from the passenger end of the vehicle. That's when I noticed the tiny spot of red on what we both had thought was the black. 

Somebody had attached black zip ties all over the red. And the actual black looked as though it was the red, with all the dust covering the inside of the hood. (Tough to explain that part, you had to be there). So we then finally got the patrol vehicle working. None of the gauges worked, and none of the interior lights worked. But she did indeed start up. 

An extra eight hours of mind-numbing work without a radio is a helluva thing. Thankfully, I had a book to keep me occupied during my breaks.

I later learned that _my _security supervisor had forgotten to tell me that the battery is loose. A co-worker had discovered that if you tap the terminals with the butt of the El Cheapo light in our patrol vehicle, then the vehicle starts right up. 

I take the time to properly brief my relief at the end of my shifts. But when I relieved my supervisor at the end of her shift, she forgot to tell me about the loose battery; and about the little "tap" needed to fix the problem. If it wasn't for the fact that she's the best supervisor I've ever had, I might have gotten angrier than I was.

My Gladius is back to Shelf Queen duty.


----------



## hyperloop (Jul 27, 2009)

good story, reinforces the "2 is 1, 1 is none" theory and also makes it imperative to have *back up cells*. Glad that everything worked out in the end.


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 27, 2009)

Great story but I would say it more reinforces the "grab a rag and dust that battery off just to be sure!" Its REALLY bad to do that to a battery and its bad for the cars electrical system. Sounds like they should throw a ten dollar tool kit in there instead of zipties! If you happen to have some mechanical know how I would say either tighten up the terminal thats on there or tell the boss man to buy you a new terminal and put a new one on there. It takes less than 5 minutes. Glad to hear you had a backup light though and glad the other guy didnt catch anything on fire or get hurt. Also NEVER go by the "color" of the terminals especially on other peoples cars or company vehicles. Alot of times people like to cut corners and a ground terminal clamp goes bad and all they have laying around is a red positive one so they use it. If you dust of the battery there should be a plus and minus on it.

And now for my story! Started out night before last when me and a friend were bored and he said "Hey wanna go night fishin?" This friend just so happens to be a flashaholic in denial and I somewhat recently introduced him to the Solarforce lights and he carrys an L2 in his truck and has another L2 with a lantern laying around and is planning to buy a budget 700+ lumen light somewhere in the near future. 
But anyway we drive out to King William (Nothing but corn fields and windy back roads) and find the bridge we were planning to try fishing under and there was actually already some people there camping on the bank. It was already pitch black out so we were using our lights (oops forgot to mention I was using a Malkoff MD2 with M30 and switching ring) to find a way down and best we could find was to slide down the concrete. Well when we got down there we proceeded to shine our lights around. There were two guys about 80yds down on the left side and there were at least 3 more people on the right about 50yds over that had kayaks and were camping. Well after we turned our lights off we saw them turn on their lights which appeared to be 1 multiple 5mm led light with a very blue floodish beam and another plastic case incan with a horible beam shape and half dead batteries. They shined then around after they saw us shining ours and I think they were disapointed to say the least. Well another 30 minutes went by and we didnt catch any more fish but we DID get bit by every misquito in town. 

We decide to leave and try our luck elsewhere but before we get everything packed up two guys pull up onto the bank in a large canoe with a plastic incan that I swear was dimmer than the low low of my Ra Clicky! We asked if they were pulling out of the water and they said yes and we asked which way they planned to go to get their canoe out and they said "Uhh we havent ever been here whats the best way up?" We laughed and walked them up the way we came and they were pretty disappointed but luckily we found another trail around that was much easier to get up. We stayed and assisted in the lighting department and guided them down the poision ivy covered path and once we got up to the road used our lights to alert oncomming motorist of our location. Needless to say they were very appreciative of our help and thanked us for providing light but never once mentioned how bright they were :shrug: :thinking: I guess 220~ lumens isnt impressive anymore? Time to go buy some P7 and MC-E lights!!! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jul 27, 2009)

A quick tip for for you. Get a roll of red electrical tape and wrap the positive cable so it's a little easier next time. Possibly someone use the wrong battery and just made a standard one fit. if its a group 78R for reverse post setup maybe they got a std 78 battery and made it fit. But loose batteries are a definite hazard I've seen them short against the hood on jeeps when kids go mudding and they battery just vaporize after it welds itself to the hood. Then of course want it under warranty and swear it came with all those extra wires from stereo's and lights from the factory.lol- uuhhh nope not covered


----------



## 325addict (Jul 27, 2009)

did you include one of my first posts in your huge list?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220276

Timmo.


----------



## carrot (Sep 28, 2009)

A lot of you have been bugging me to make an update. Here it is. 50-something new stories.

 Fenix lights to the Rescue! 
 My E2DL got used in science class today!
 A L0Pse victory in the field
 My flashlight saves the day!
 Surefire to the rescue
 "My light's brighter than yours"
 E1B man Saves the Mortals!
 Murder by Alkaline *Flashlight Obituary*
 I never thought I would need a flashlight at...
 Whew, just had my first real-world flashlight scare!
 Mr. Fradette's Ray-O-Vac Cabinet (a reminiscence)
 My Start as a Flashaholic - A Story
 An enlightened to the rescue
 Funny PH50 Story
 Combat course & E1E...
 My first flashlight story
 The Flashlight Boys' Christmas is now Online
 I caused some Light-envy last night!
 Dad loves his Fenix L0D
 Mr Party Strobe
 another good story...
 Blackout in the Toronto
 Put 'Em To Use Stories
 ROP story
 Salesmen can be Funny
 Shout out to the Aeon!
 It's amazing what non-flashaholics will use for light!
 Crazy SF story
 Saved a life tonight with my light!
 Road accident - assistance with SF L1
 Indiana Jones Cereal Box Flashlight Review
 TK10 lights up the street!
 having a flashlight is so useful
 flashlights come in handy
 Diving with "The Moderator"
 The most expensive Fenix P1D - $760!
 Big Maglites Make Me Sentimental (true story)
 My Novatac helped me last night...
 My Maglite 6D story
 I got to use my EDC in an emergency last night
 Using Malkoff at midnight = LEO visit
 My flashlights story
 Not a real brand?!
 Yet another stupid story
 Cool flashlight story of the day
 My first Emergency Situation using my EDC Light
 LED flashlight experience: 2 weeks in a Costa Rica rainforest (more pics added)
 Sure Fire A2 Aviator in the Real World
 Fenix L0D-CE Q4 Saves the day!
 Quarks to the rescue!
 Using a flashlight to sight my rifle
 Fun at work


----------



## RobertM (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome work carrot!! Thanks for all your work in maintaining this thread.

-Robert


----------



## Burgess (Sep 28, 2009)

to Carrot --


:goodjob:___:thanks:
_


----------



## csshih (Sep 29, 2009)

whew! your thread is really..really.. distracting. I think I got no work done today... :/


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 29, 2009)

csshih said:


> whew! your thread is really..really.. distracting. I think I got no work done today... :/


 
I hope Milky doesn't find this thread.


----------



## computernut (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's one I posted before:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3033236


----------



## Ian2381 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Tell us your flashlight stories...*

I'm fond of reading Actual usage of flashlights in this forum and I want to know more. 
My most noted use of my lights: both happened on Sep2009.

During a mountain hiking trip where in after 5 hours of trekking in the rain we got lost and its getting really dark. At that time we are at a top of a lost trail which is quite slippery, Thank God I brought 5 led lights which I lend to my friends since its almost survival situation for all of us(8). Used the lights in going down to find any spot to pitch a tent. In me is my *Philips metaflash luxeon light* (this is my brightest light at that time at about 80 lumens max).

When A super typhoon hit us having a blackout for 5 days. Used my Romisen RC-G2, Solarforce L2 2xAA, Philips metaflash and some cheap lights. Good thing I have a lot of rechargeable AA/AAA batteries and a battery operated Mobile phone charger. I just wish I already have a multi mode light during that time for longer runtime in low and spoting on high. My brightest Light at during the blackout is the *Solarforce*.

Flashlight additions:
Cree Headlamps
Multi mode lights
and about 50 more lights

Now I'm more prepared with new lights to use when the time comes.:twothumbs


----------



## fisk-king (Jul 24, 2010)

:bump:

a great archive of some good stories.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi carrot ,good job :thumbsup:.This thread is very interesting and helpful,thanks for you job.i just posted a thread about "when you carzy for led flashlight "a few days ago.Maybe you can choose some good stories from there to this thread .

cheers 

Jack


----------



## carrot (Mar 28, 2011)

We lost a few threads due to the great server crash of 2011 but I did manage to save the story collection's updates from last month.

Here are the stories recently added:

Shanghai - Funny Experience
Just wanted to share my story...
Two flashlight stories
Small flashaholic moments like these...
Key chain flashlight saved my dentist's life
NiteCore D10 & SF 6P w/ M60 shine during Emergency situation!
Glad I had three lights on me the other night
Oh TK40, why did I forsake you?
Pilot's LED flashlight saves lives from sinking plane.
Inside a 7-11 this morning:
Finally! Had a need for the EDC
Had an out of the ordinary (for me) flashlight experience tonight
Power outages, bad weather, some thoughts...
A holiday in Cam...Vietnam
Aloha.......a flashlight story
Surefire 6PD Attacks... Me
225 Lumens of BUSTED!!!!
Quick story about the wife.
Photon-fest @ 37,000'
"Memorable" Desert Incident
I'm a sad man
Malkoff saves the day: Lighting up the world's longest pedestrian bridge
Thought this might be a story worth sharing..
Small town cops, gotta love em
Quark Mini 123 saved the party
HDS high CRI clicky saved us
They laughed, until.......
First Light Experience Post
My Stories
Taint no justice in this world...(Light Story)
Owned some kids last night!
My SF E1L vs. garbage disposal!!
Neighbor's baby ate my tailcap
Treasures of the Deep! A Quarky Story.
Terrorized some terrorists with my Maelstrom the other night
Conversions...I have 3 and counting, how about you?
Qmini 123 Ruined it!!!
The Day I EDC'd a Monster
Power outage in restaurant last night
Now.....THIS is why I joined CPF!!!! "LED Flashlight geeks" rejoice!
Good use for incans
M3 fends off uninvited guest late at night
In praise of fenix
Amusing story involving my Wife, The Army, and Zebralight
The Story of John the Flashaholic - with pictures
Finally spoke with someone who knows something!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for saving all of that.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice one, some entertaining stories there!


----------



## nathan225 (May 17, 2012)

first of all I love this thread and I thought it could use a bump so I thought I would share my flashlight story not nearly as great as some that others have told . so about a year ago our area was hit by a tornado and while it was not really bad and did not hurt anyone thank God but it did knock out power and internet for a long time and no one around here had any decent light except me and my brother who I have got him started on good lights so when it got dark that night we used my quark for room lighting bounced off the ceiling and I used my hds light to carry around and survey the damage and to help a friend get his car out around all the downed trees .so all the lights came in really handy and needless to say we where very popular that night so it was a good thing that I have such a big collection so I could loan out a few and still have mine . that should help with all the why do you need so many lights comments lol I have not gotten nearly as many since then . so just thought I would share that so who is next I love reading these


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2013)

I thought I'd post these links from The Cafe. Fortunately, I hadn't realized Carrot's last post was in Mar 2011, so I only went back to May 2012 (about the time of the last post).

You might be a flashaholic if...
Wow, why in the world do you carry a flashlight with you?
Have you ever caused "Flashlight-Envy"?
Tales from a blackout
Beauty, Fame, Fortune for CNN Anchor and no flashlight or common sense?
Flashlight to the rescue! Noisy people lining up for gas...
Dorcy gives out free flashlights during Hurricane Sandy!!
My flashlight saved me from injury stories
Fun stuff to do with your lights...
Funny Flashlight Stories


----------



## carrot (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for taking up the slack, Norman. One more...

CPF Helps Save a Life


----------



## ariep (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: *NEW* Flashlight Stories - Chicken Soup for the Obsessed Flashaholic's Soul*

What a useful and entertaining wealth of information/stories. It's taken me a few months, but I managed to read through ALL of it. Thanks for all your hard work carrot.


----------



## Lightups (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: *NEW* Flashlight Stories - Chicken Soup for the Obsessed Flashaholic's Soul*

I also read through all of it, and enjoyed the wide range of stories, from serious, humorous, to educational.

I have a couple quick stories to share.

While walking out to the parking lot after work I see a semi at the outbound gate waiting for the security guard there to get his paperwork. This is actually a secondary outbound gate they just added recently. The guard was sitting in his chair not moving. The driver gave a couple of light taps from his horn, and still no reaction from the guard(the guard is about 15 feet from the semi). At this point I figured the guard must've dozed off because there'll be long stretches with no trucks leaving, and he's by himself with no one around. This was around 11:30pm on a cold windy night. As my co-workers and I got closer, the driver gave another couple honks, and still no reaction. 

When we got close to the guard(we were coming up from behind him) my co-worker pulled out one of those 9 led lights that our work place gave us as "recognition", and shine it around the guard's feet. No reaction. The driver honked for the third time. No reaction. The semi driver by this time have a big grin on his face, as he realized by now the guard dozed off. As a last ditched effort, I pulled out my UC40 UE and strobed the water barrier/ground around the guard(I know not to strobe directly at somebody). You guessed it, no reaction. So my co-workers and I chuckled all the way to the main guard shack, told the guards there that their buddy is asleep. One of them went to wake him up. As we left we can see the semi is still sitting there waiting. Now whenever we leave the guards always ask us if the guy is awake. He's pretty lucky because if the security supervisor walked by, I am sure he would've gotten the boot.

This is the other story. Summertime means teenagers with nothing better to do. Some of them wandered into my apartment complex courtyard and decided it was a good idea to have loud conversations about booze and crap at 2am, on a weeknight. I work the evening/night shift so I don't go to sleep till five or six in the morning but I know my neighbors are asleep. Went outside with the RC40, aimed down toward the courtyard(I am four stories up) turned on the strobe, heard frightened/nervous whispers, then scattering footsteps, followed by silence. Back to watching Numb3rs reruns.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: *NEW* Flashlight Stories - Chicken Soup for the Obsessed Flashaholic's Soul*

That security guard should have been fired. I work nights as well. Currently up due to obnoxious new downstairs neighbors who hired a crew to come in during fricking Saturday to do construction work on their apartment. I live in a CO-OP and a member of the Board already warned the crew about doing construction other than at approved times during the week. Weekend being strictly off limits. But Board members lack the power to kick contractors out. Okay, happens again; I'll just contact Immigration. As for the neighbors, if I don't get to sleep in my apartment.... they're not sleeping in theirs' when they finally move in. They have no clue what they're in for. 

I work with one security guard 3 days out of the week who is alert and reliable. The other one is a young woman who screwed up her Life and now has more responsibilities than one person can handle. She's like a zombie when she comes in. Half the time not even bothering to even comb her hair. So now I have to do my job as well as look out for her so she doesn't get caught sleeping by the Field Supervisors, residents of the dorms, or the ever-seeing cameras mounted all over the place. Honestly, baby-sitting sure as Hell wasn't part of the job description. 

As hours get cut from everyone not assigned to the dorms, I was fortunate to get assigned there because one of the regular guards put there kept stupidly falling asleep at the front desk with his head back and mouth wide open. First time, he got a warning. Second time, they fired his butt. No cameras in the locker room. But once again, too damn stupid to take a break and doze off there with the alarm set on his cellphone. So now the client gets upset at him, and the rest of us. With the contract up to expire soon, wouldn't surprise me if the client went to a different security company. Sometimes the company just hires the old guards to work for them instead.... Sometimes everyone gets fired. 

All because of one or two morons who apparently can't find enough hours in the day to sleep. You can't even call that laziness.


----------



## nbp (Mar 24, 2016)

Bump for an awesome thread. Please post links to good story threads posted since this was last updated. We can get some added to the OP to keep this one fresh and fun!


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks nbp. 

This could takes weeks to read through...
But the history here is priceless.


----------



## srvctec (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Flashlight Stories - Chicken Soup for the Obsessed Flashaholic's Soul*

Just had an interesting encounter outside a few minutes ago. I went out to shut off the water running on my cucumbers. My motion light on the back porch didn't come on because it's still so hot out it can't discern between the ambient temp and a warm body. I have a light on my garage that shines on the garden so it was no big deal that the motion light didn't come on. 

Here is the view off my back porch with the motion lights on. The garden is on the other side of my company vehicle and you can see the light on the garage shining on the garden.







I walked over to the garden to turn off the valve by the garden fence and then headed back towards the house to turn off the water there. It's pretty dark where the shut-off is on the house so I already had my EDC light, the Zebralight SC62w out to use it to navigate. I heard some rustling sound but didn't have my light on yet and caught a glimpse of something running by a couple feet in front of me (just about had a heart attack). Of course I immediately turned on my light to max which is super BRIGHT to see what it was, thinking it was probably a cat. Nope. Two young raccoons were milling about my back yard! I live right in the middle of a town of about 45,000 and didn't expect that. Kept my light on the one that was heading to where I was going to turn off the water and he ran up a tree. I came back towards the back porch keeping an eye on the tree and he went running by me to join his sibling (sneaky little sucker!). 

I came in the house and grabbed this...






...to go out and investigate a little more (easily will shine a half a block with laser-like precision on low) but didn't see them any where. Lots of trees around so I'm guessing they headed up another one somewhere. Sure was glad I had my EDC light handy on me or I might have actually had a heart attack!


----------



## Burgess (Jun 8, 2020)

*Re: *NEW* Flashlight Stories - Chicken Soup for the Obsessed Flashaholic's Soul*

Nothing more in the past 4 YEARS ? ? ?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 8, 2020)

*Re: *NEW* Flashlight Stories - Chicken Soup for the Obsessed Flashaholic's Soul*



Burgess said:


> Nothing more in the past 4 YEARS ? ? ?



I guess I can post an 11 year update to my Night-Ops Gladius story.... Still got it, still unmodded, still a shelf queen, still sitting in the cabinet behind my desk at home. Literally haven't touched it in at least 11 years since the night it let me down.


----------



## carrot (Jun 11, 2020)

*Re: *NEW* Flashlight Stories - Chicken Soup for the Obsessed Flashaholic's Soul*



Monocrom said:


> I guess I can post an 11 year update to my Night-Ops Gladius story.... Still got it, still unmodded, still a shelf queen, still sitting in the cabinet behind my desk at home. Literally haven't touched it in at least 11 years since the night it let me down.



[emoji23]


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 11, 2020)

*Re: *NEW* Flashlight Stories - Chicken Soup for the Obsessed Flashaholic's Soul*

Hey! Good to see you around. Hope you are staying safe.


----------

